# Avoir affaire à quelqu'un



## tom29

Hola

Me gustaria saber si lo siguiente es correcto :

Tu vas avoir à faire a lui ! 
Tendras que vertelas con el / Te va a pedir cuentas

Je ne veux pas avoir à faire à lui !
No quiero cuentas con el / no quiero vermelas con el

Cuales son correctos ?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## lpfr

Las dos son correctas pero, para mí, el sentido de "vértelas/vérmelas con él" es más próximo de "avoir à faire à lui".


----------



## tom29

Muchas gracias Ipfr


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

La frase en francés est: avoir affaire





> [Par le suj. seul]  *Avoir affaire à qqn/qqc* :


 (cambio el título )

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## f_wood2

Bonjour à tous

Comment pouvons nous traduire 

Maintenant nous savons à qui nous avons à faire....

Ahora sabemos a quién hacemos a hacer....

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anasola

Bonjour,

L'expression  n'est pas "avoir à faire" mais "avoir affaire à"

Donc voir: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/affaire
c) [Par le suj. seul]  Avoir affaire à qqn/qqc : 
14. Il vaut mieux avoir affaire au bon Dieu qu'à ses saints.
Ch. Péguy, Le Porche du mystère de la 2e vertu, 1911, p. 202.

Et pour la traduction en espagnol:

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/affaire
8.Loc: avoir a. à qqn tener que vérselas con alguien;
Bonne journée


----------



## f_wood2

ainsi la phrase serait

Ahora sabemos a quién tenemos que vérselas...

Merci pour la correction de français on à besoin de revoir ses bases de temps en temps...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


f_wood2 said:


> Ahora sabemos a con quién tenemos que vérselas vérnoslas...


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## f_wood2

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches, bonne nuit,
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Merci beaucoup...... pour votre aide rapide et efficace.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Otra opción: "Ahora sabemos con quién estamos tratando."

Saludos,

swift


----------



## santi26

Hola,
soy nuevo en este fórum y no sé muy bien como funciona.
Pero, me lanzo.
Estoy haciendo una traducción del francés al castellano, y me encuentro con la expresión "avoir affaire à la reine".

¿Alguien sabe su significado y su traducció?

Gracias,
Santi


----------



## santi26

Gracias Gévy, por tus indicaciones.

El tema de la traducción es sobre las carreras de coches y el párrafo es el siguiente: 

Du côté des nouveaux venus, la **** *du Français*** ayant donné satisfaction lors des essais de Magny-Cours, elle entamera sa première saison en catégorie C3 où elle aura affaire à la reine, la ***, et à la ***du constructeur breton *****.

Gracias,
Santi

*Nota de moderación*: No podemos dejar marcas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Bueno, están comprarando las excelencias de varios coches de firmas distintas. Parece ser que hay un gan favorito, un "rey" de las pistas. (en francés será femenino, pero en español masculino, claro).

Avoir affaire: tener que vérselas/enfrentarse

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## santi26

Merci, Gévy.
Bisous,
Santi


----------



## morrocotudo

Veuillez m’excuser de revenir sur le sujet.
Dans la demande initiale « tu vas avoir affaire à lui *!* », le point d’exclamation indique que la situation est conflictuelle. 
Ce n’est pas la même situation que : « aujourd’hui Mr le Directeur est absent ; son remplaçant est Mr Dupond et c’est à lui que vous aurez affaire ». Ici l’énoncé est plus neutre. (c’est l’option proposée par swift : tratar)
 
C’est une nuance que mentionne la référence du cnrtl apportée par anasola :
*c) [Par le suj. seul] Avoir affaire à qqn/qqc* : 
12, 13, 14. Il vaut mieux avoir affaire au bon Dieu qu'à ses saints.
Ch. Péguy, Le Porche du mystère de la 2e vertu, 1911, p. 202.
*Rem. Ce dernier tour est facilement péjoratif**.*
 
Le sens neutre me paraît s’approcher de encontrar, tratar, le sens péjoratif  étant lui rendu par les expressions que vous avez citées.
 
Le DRAE mentionne seulement ‘ verse las caras con alguien ‘ et pas la version courte ‘vérselas’:
 ver 22. prnl. coloq. verse las caras. Me veré con ese indeseable.
verse las caras una persona con otra: loc. verb. coloq. Reunirse con otra  para manifestar *vivamente enojo o para reñir*.
 
Exemples dans la presse:
 
verse las caras con alguien
Los menores de 16 años van a *verse* *las* *caras* *con* los agentes de Scotland Yard si frecuentan el centro de Londres sin ir acompañados de un adulto.
Eso afirmó ayer Fernando Alonso en Barcelona, a cuatro días de *verse* *las* *caras* *con* Michael Schumacher y Jenson Button en el circuito de Montmeló.
 
vérselas con alguien
Penélope Cruz tendrá que *vérselas* *con* actrices de la talla de Kate Winslet (Little children) o He-len Mirren (The Queen).
El presidente tendrá que *vérselas* *con* el panorama económico que se le viene encima.
El Atlético volvió a remontar un 0-2 adverso dos semanas después de *vérselas* *con* el Barça.
 
Tous ces exemples contiennent l’idée de ‘enfrentarse, encarar conflictivamente’, et pas d’un simple ‘encuentro, trato’.
 
Pour finir l’exemple de AP Reverte qui m’a amené sur cette ‘affaire’ :
‘el maestro de armas Vicente Jiménez cae tras vérselas a sablazos con un grupo de dragones franceses’.
 
Saludos.


----------



## Sordello

Saludos foreros!

Tengo una duda respecto a "avoir affaire ensemble". Según estuve leyendo en los dos hilos que ya están abiertos y que tratan esta cuestión, sería un equivalente de "vérselas con", claro que en ambos el término se completa con la preposición "à" y en este caso no:

"Encore une fois, les images et les mots, comme le disait Goethe, ont toujours eu affaire ensemble, la question étant plutôt d'identifier les types d'alliance qui se nouent entre eux, avec leurs effets." (Entrevista a P. Vauday).

Mi propuesta es la siguiente: 

"Una vez más, las imágenes y las palabras, como lo decía Goethe, siempre estuvieron relacionadas simultáneamente, la cuestión sería más bien identificar los tipos de alianza que se anudan entre ellas, con sus efectos."

no me convence mucho "simultáneamente" referido a "estuvieron relacionadas". Quisiera saber si alguien está anoticiado de otro uso posible para esta cuestión.

Muchas Gracias.

Sordello.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo no lo entiendo como una relación conflictiva en este caso, sino que "les deux vont de pair". 

Pero espera más comentarios, por favor.

Un saludo,


J.-


----------



## Sordello

Saludos querido Swift (J)! Totalmente de acuerdo con vos. De hecho, es por eso que se me ocurrió "estuvieron relacionadas simultáneamente". Pero lo que no me termina de cerrar es ese "simultáneamente", respecto de "estar relacionadas". No sé, le pesco un matiz de redundancia. No sé que pensarás...
Un saludo afectuoso,

Sordello.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Ensemble, ne veut pas dire ici "à la fois", mais "entre eux", "l'un et l'autre". 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sordello

Gevy, muchas gracias, se me había ocurrido la posibilidad, pero necesitaba qe alguien me de el empujón. Te lo agradezco nuevamente.

Sordello.


----------



## Josselyn

Hola
y ¿por qué no siempre tuvieron algo que ver?
Josselyn


----------



## Sordello

Josselyn, es muy buena tu recomendación, y la aclaración de Gévy también. Ahora no sé con cual quedarme.

Saludos,

Sordello.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- ¿han ido de la mano?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Turdetano

Nueva pregunta​
Hola, tengo un problema del sentido de "Il a affaire" en el contexto de la siguiente frase: savoir à quels groupes ethniques _il a affaire_ avant I'arrivée des espagnols et jusqu'au XVIe siècle. ¿Podéis ayudarme? Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que es: Saber con qué grupos étnicos _ha de vérselas_ antes de la llegada de los españoles...


----------



## Turdetano

Gracias Pinarium. Encaja bastante bien en un contexto más amplio: L 'archéologie andine qui a élaboré une chronologie à partir de la notion d'horizon, ne répond pas à l'une des questions essentielles que se pose I'historien : savoir à quels groupes ethniques _il a affaire_ avant I'arrivée des espagnols et jusqu'au XVIe siècle.
Por lo pronto adopto esta solución


----------

